# Indian seriously looking job opportunity in Egypy



## krshivkumar1969 (Mar 14, 2020)

Hi I am new to this forum and need help. I am from India and seriously looking for a job opportunity in Egypt. I am in the field of apparel manufacturing and merchandising and have been in this line for last 22 years. Need help in finding job opportunities, prevailing remuneration packages in Egypt for manager level job and visa formalities. Request your help.


----------

